# $15,000 Harley bicycle...real ?



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 14, 2019)

Just curious what the experts have to say about this (besides the obvious -ha ha). So other then the chainring does anything indicate this is an actual original HD bicycle ?....       http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352754617766


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2019)

bars appear real, might be $10k too high tho-


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bars are often found on HD bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

I like the lengthy description and distance shots--oh yeah broken crank. If I were asking $15k I'd put a little more into my ad. Just say'in


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2019)

BIG price, sh!! photos. Maybe some closeups?


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 14, 2019)

No sales or feedback on the seller


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 14, 2019)

We can ask any price for our stuff but sometimes  its just good for a chuckle


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Way over priced.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2019)

I don't see a head badge.


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Zero ebay feedback.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 14, 2019)

So sounds like none of us are going to bid on this piece of...ah...history. Unless I wait till the fifteenth relist, when it's down to $1000 starting bid...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 14, 2019)

This one is better...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264351457215

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah, looks like he is just about pulling the handlebars off trying to pedal it. I'm sure it's  easy to pedal with the huge rear tire and stupid flip flops.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 15, 2019)

nice hole worn through the chain stay.   probably snapped the crank arm trying to straighten it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 15, 2019)

I saw a 1947 HD Servi-cycle go for much less on Auction Kings, and you could sell popsicles from the cargo trunk.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 15, 2019)

Rust, or being the Ice Cream Man, I'm just sayin'


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 15, 2019)

And they just joined eBay yesterday.


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2019)

$15,000...no. The seller is a dreamer.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Bars are often found on HD bikes.



I thought HD bikes are often found at bars.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 15, 2019)

Wife and like and have old cars. In 1980 I bought this 1975 AMC Oleg Cassini Matator like this one. I still have it in the garage, it was $1,500 back then. They didn't make all that many, but although it's in great shape, not worth a lot.
But...then there's this one on eBay...not a Cassini, but a '75 "resto-mod" Matador for the paltry sum of $149,999![emoji23][emoji849][emoji848]


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233247809212



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Bars are often found on HD bikes.



HD  Bikes are often found at Bars!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Wife and like and have old cars. In 1980 I bought this 1975 AMC Oleg Cassini Matator like this one. I still have it in the garage, it was $1,500 back then. They didn't make all that many, but although it's in great shape, not worth a lot.
> But...then there's this one on eBay...not a Cassini, but a '75 "resto-mod" Matador for the paltry sum of $149,999![emoji23][emoji849][emoji848]
> 
> 
> ...



I'd take the Cassini model over the ebay one.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 19, 2019)

Bad pics, no badge pic, fresh rust on the chainring... time to move on!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes! And 2 hours to go zero bids.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 21, 2019)

No returns should give you a clue.


----------

